# Anyone hunted kissimee chain of lakes in florida??



## southerntaco98 (Oct 20, 2010)

We will be in the orlando/kissimee area hunting for 3to 4 days. Are there any hogs on either wma kissimee river or the chain of lakes?? If anyone would like to drop some dogs wit us just give me a shout. And thanks for any help.

Zack.


----------



## JohnE (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, there is hogs, but you better have an airboat


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 20, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Yeah, there is hogs, but you better have an airboat



is it that bad to need a airboat?? there nowhere to hunt like in a bottom or a field? its all coverd in water???   


sorry its southerntaco im on my sisters computer.


----------



## JohnE (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't even think there is a walk in. Pretty much the whole thing is marsh. The dry places you are going to have to go through marsh to get to it. When are you going? You might try the kissimmee river WMA. South of state road 70 is open for running dogs nov. 20-jan. 2, north of 70 opens up nov. 6-jan 23. There is plenty of walk ins around there.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Oct 21, 2010)

yah if you want to hunt the kiss chain o lakes u need a jon boat and you wont catch many u need a airboat to hit the marsh but if you do there are some good one went about 4 months ago and caught 3 in a 2 hr airboat ride


----------



## southerntaco98 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok thx guys. we goin to push it back to december10th. that sux guess i will hunt kiss.river wma.  i do have a jon boat but no way to get it there it trailerless..


----------



## Blue Hawg Dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

I  lived there 29 years then I moved up here. There are a lot of hogs in fla. I live in Toomsboro now and I just got an airboat for that reason.Scott and I got some friends that have 22,000 acs on the river. Give me a shout.


----------



## Jseay (Oct 22, 2010)

Pm sent


----------

